# Syml Cockerpoos



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all
Has anyone ever had a cockerpoo from here? Any info this breeder? They sound perfect - very helpful with all the questions I have been answering


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My Millie is from Sylml. I have to say I'm absolutely delighted with her, more than I expected. Such a good natured dog, easy to train and very bidable.

I never actually met Sylvia as she was on holiday when I phoned and Millie was already 9 weeks. Within 4 days we'd come home with her.

I have heard that she's not always very good at answering emails and one cockapoo owner on here is not satisfied, something to do with her dog being poorly and one of the puppies was fostered.

So I don't really know much about Sylvia, but I met the mum and dad of Millie and they were lovely. I have nothing but praise for Millie as my cockapoo.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
It is so important to ask others about their experiences with the different breeds. Thanks for the feedback
If anyone else has any info I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot to ask - who were Millie's mum and dad? The dad of the next litter is Zack I think but not sure about the mum yet


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

They use Zac a lot. Millie's dad is Zac. If Milllie's intelligence is anything to do with the poodle, then Zac is one clever daddy.

Millie's mum is Rio but she's retired now. I've seen a couple of people on here recently who are picking up Cockapoo's from Sylml near Easter time, is this the litter you're after.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have no experience of this breeder, however others on here have  

I hope you find your puppy soon and please remember to share lots of photos with us all ... enjoy your puppy search .. you will love owing a cockapoo


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Carolyne

I am getting a pup from Sylml at Easter. Mum is Mandy a lovely red cocker and dad is Zac. We have met Sylvia 3 times now. I have found email communication not good at times but whenever I have asked to visit she has got back to me straight away.

I saw another red cocker who is due to give birth in 10 days today as well. I can't remember what her name is.

I have met 3 breeders now, all very different. The reason I went with Sylml was really down to timing and the fact we'd seen a pup whose coat was already showing to be very wavy, so I didn't want to hang about!

Good luck with your decision anyway. Once I figure out how to put a pic on I will post a picture of our pup Flo!

:ciao:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi if you try a forum search using 'syml' as your key search word for both threads and posts, you should find the good and not so good experiences of this breeder. Best of luck.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kendals 4 girls are from symls and i know she speaks very highly of her xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all for of my girls are for sylvia, i have never met her, but my mum has and still keeps in contact with her form time to time sending down photos. she is slow to respont but she normaly gets a responce within a couple of days. 

zack is the dad to my two youngest Echo(3y B&W) and Delta(19 months R&W) and half brother two my eldist two Gypsy (5y Blonde) and Inca(5y Black). 

all happy healthy girls, whith cheeky charicters and a veriety of coat texturs, 2 more poodle but in different ways one more loos like the cocker and the other very much inbetween.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Alfie is from Sylvia. He is almost 16 weeks old. He is an absolute delight!! He is really sociable and intelligent and very bright and so sweet natured. Even the guy who runs our puppy classes says he is one of his favourite pups as he has such a great nature. He is from sparkey & Zach. 

I forgot mischievous as I sit here and he just launched himself onto the sofa he knows he is not allowed on!!!

Good luck with your search - they are wonderful dogs!!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry to be a busybody, but Sarah, was that a slip of the keyboard? Surely you mean Jac, not Zack?! If not, I'm one confused cockapoo mum!


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

our little lola is from the same litter as alfie and we just adore her. she is extremely playful, very bright and sweet. they used lola in a puppy class yesterday to help another dog feel confident when playing -- she is that playful! 

i really liked sylvia - thought she was helpful and you could tell the pups come from a good, loving breeder.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Meant Jac! I was being thick!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Must be the sleep deprivation - it gets to all of us! 

And sorry to let the family down but Alfie was SUCH an embarrassment at our puppy class on Friday. He chased around the room like a thing possessed after all the other puppies, then when any of them went after him he yelped hysterically and continued to bark for the rest of the lesson until I took him out to calm down! At home he does his sits, downs and stands etc., beautifully, but at class he took no notice of me whatsoever!
More socialisation needed, I think! 

He is sweet though, and out on walks we make friends with so many people - they all say he's the cutest puppy ever!


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

How funny! Alfie has those crazy half hours at home where he runs around like a lunatic but he is the class swot at puppy classes! Proud puppy mummy  

He rarely barks at dogs but the other day we met another cockapoo (Barney who's also on this forum) and Alfie barked at him like mad and scared him. Couldn't understand why. Maybe because he was standing on his driveway and he was protecting his territory!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sarah, where do you walk in Herts. A few of us are based in St Albans, Harpenden, Watford area. I wonder if I might bump into you one day.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Julie

We are in Bovingdon (near Hemel Hempstead) so we walk around there and Chipperfield, Flaunden, Latimer and Sarratt.

Always up for new areas though! - we wanted to go to your recent meet in Harpenden but unfortunately we work full time so can't do mid week.

Are you going to Bushey Park? - we are going to go.

Sarah


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I am going to the Bushy meet. You do realise it is near Hampton Court in Richmond and not the Bushey Park in Stanmore. Two of us have made that little error 

Hopefully see you there.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes. Bit of a journey but should be fun!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Our Teddy is from Sylvia's clan. Dad is Zac and mum is ... can't remember right now ... too tired ... but she is black ... anyway, we are so happy with him and were so glad with the set up at Sylvia's. Teddy is 4 months and he is the SWOT at puppy classes. (It does help that he's starving when he goes though!) But, he is such a quick learner ... he can sit, heel, stand, lie down, stay, leave it, roll over and started agility last week. 

He did have a slip up with pooing/weeing on the carpet last week, but my trainer said to go back to crate training from the beginning ... I did it all weekend and he's now super good again ... going poo and wee only in his designated area outside... morning, after school and at 9pm. 

He is super friendly dog with other dogs and people... he especially LOVES children ... but I worked hard on socialising and he loved going to the school 2x everyday before he was vaccinated to see all the kids. I'm now trying to get him securely attached to my special toy so I can work towards letting him off the lead.

hope it all goes well! Cockerpoos are cool!


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Our Teddy is from Sylvia's clan. Dad is Zac and mum is ... can't remember right now ... too tired ... but she is black ... anyway, we are so happy with him and were so glad with the set up at Sylvia's. Teddy is 4 months and he is the SWOT at puppy classes. (It does help that he's starving when he goes though!) But, he is such a quick learner ... he can sit, heel, stand, lie down, stay, leave it, roll over and started agility last week. 

He did have a slip up with pooing/weeing on the carpet last week, but my trainer said to go back to crate training from the beginning ... I did it all weekend and he's now super good again ... going poo and wee only in his designated area outside... morning, after school and at 9pm. 

He is super friendly dog with other dogs and people... he especially LOVES children ... but I worked hard on socialising and he loved going to the school 2x everyday before he was vaccinated to see all the kids. I'm now trying to get him securely attached to my special toy so I can work towards letting him off the lead.

hope it all goes well! Cockerpoos are cool!


----------

